# Giant king crickets (Australostoma Australasia) Male n Female pic's



## sunshines (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi these r my big king crickets, just like to share some pic's:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Smithers (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy Snappers,..they are huge


----------



## Tornacade (Mar 23, 2011)

That is scary LOL


----------



## JrFear (Mar 23, 2011)

beardies would love them!


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 23, 2011)

i will now go barf


----------



## thals (Mar 23, 2011)

Whoa!! Dude, AWESOME :lol:


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 23, 2011)

I reckon they would eat my geckos.


----------



## chewbacca (Mar 23, 2011)

Haha that's insane, beardies would love chasing them bad boys, or hate being chased by them!!!


----------



## lace90 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2011)

Love these crix, watch out for the bite though.
Lol


----------



## kupper (Mar 23, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> I reckon they would eat my geckos.


 
Funny you say that I have found one of these eating a beaded gecko in the dessert


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 23, 2011)

I dont spose you got a pic of that Chris?


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 23, 2011)

JrFear said:


> beardies would love them!


 all u need now is a giant beardie


----------



## kupper (Mar 23, 2011)

ssssnakeman said:


> I dont spose you got a pic of that Chris?


 
Full intentions where to get the cameras out but it Dropped the gecko as soon as we disturbed it


----------



## Tikanderoga (Mar 23, 2011)

holy moly... they are huge!!!

Are they any different to breed than regular crickets?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! They are awesome! Where did you get them from?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 23, 2011)

starship troopers style


----------



## redlittlejim (Mar 23, 2011)

where can i get them


----------



## XKiller (Mar 23, 2011)

There are loads of things at Mossman George bloody freeky things, very anoying when they jump on you.


----------



## Midcoaster (Mar 23, 2011)

cool now i know what they are called heres some i found the other day


----------



## sunshines (Mar 23, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Wow! They are awesome! Where did you get them from?


Manning point nsw.



redlittlejim said:


> where can i get them


Wildlifeinsects.com.au.....i use to buy them but i catch them myself now.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy cow... they sure are massive! What do they eat?


----------



## sunshines (Mar 23, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> Holy cow... they sure are massive! What do they eat?


They eat live insects n other small critter's like frogs, lizards, n eat fruit, things like berrys, sweet pineapples, bananas, i have even giving them raw mince, but ive always given them live food..it's more fun to watch them catch there food n rip the sh...t out of it.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 23, 2011)

King crickets are related to the wetas from NZ and are quite common in the hinterland in SE QLD. Normally seen on wet nights but as the last photo shows..


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 23, 2011)

sunshines said:


> They eat live insects n other small critter's like frogs, lizards, n eat fruit, things like berrys, sweet pineapples, bananas, i have even giving them raw mince, but ive always given them live food..it's more fun to watch them catch there food n rip the sh...t out of it.


 
I'm going to have nightmares! lol


----------



## Rattler (Mar 24, 2011)

good murray cod bait i bet


----------



## Bushman (Mar 24, 2011)

Now that's a cricket!


----------



## sunshines (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> King crickets are related to the wetas from NZ and are quite common in the hinterland in SE QLD. Normally seen on wet nights but as the last photo shows..


Nice pic's


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 24, 2011)

hibern8 said:


> good murray cod bait i bet


 pfft, if you can stick a hook in it before being bitten :0


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Mar 24, 2011)

Give me a Boa or brown snake anyday... Bugs and spiders make me scream like a girl!!..hahaha.....cool looking things though,i would never harm a spider or bug..but still, they give me the heeby jeebies!!


----------



## Defective (Mar 24, 2011)

HOLY TRUCK!!!!!!!! uhmm, just showed yoda and he tried to eat one of the monitor but i think i'd need to sledge hammer those dudes before feeding them to him.


----------

